# How many different Seaview kits are out there, including Garage Kits?



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

There seem to be several different Seaview kits out there.

Anyone have a thorough list of them, including Garage Kits?

Links would be appreciated if anyone has any...


----------



## trekkist (Oct 31, 2002)

*Links he wants! I hate links…but having way too much time on my hands:*



*IN PRODUCTION KITS*



$998, 58” Deboer Hulls Seaview (running gear extra)

http://www.deboerhulls.com/Seaview.htm



$10,000, 58” one of a kind remote control Seaview (presumably an assembled version of the above)

http://www.monstersinmotion.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/5327



$150, 24”, 1/400 TV version Seaview

http://www.monstersinmotion.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/2347



$124.95, 32” Movie version Seaview

http://www.monstersinmotion.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/2347



TV conversion kit for above

http://lunarmodelsonline.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=L&Product_Code=SF019



32” “one of a kind” (assembled) Seaview (presumably an assembled version of the Lunar Models kit)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=1193&item=5928180218&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW



6” Resin minikit

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=1193&item=5928174432&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW



And of course the Aurora/PL kit. I’ve also seen a to-be-released, preassembled 24” ( I think) Movie version, whose link I’ll have to pull from my files and post tomorrow



*OUT OF PRODUCTION KITS*



Lunar Models used to have a 24” vacuform, I think it was…don’t recall if this had a Movie/TV variation or not



Masterpiece Models Seaview (solid cast resin – originally TV, later movie, according to 2nd reference)

http://www.masterpiecemodels.com/projects/scifi/sf01.htm



and



http://www.vttbots.com/models_page_3.html



(this link also shows the Lunar Models 32” box art)



Midori Models Seaview

(often seen on Ebay)

a small, somewhat inaccurate Japanese kit, that actually (according to Ebay’s pix) seems to have included TWO kits, one larger than the other – I’ve seen this at least twice)

 This kit was a reissue of, or was reissued by, another Japanese company



There was also another Japanese kit of far less accuracy – looked more like a spaceship, and was in fact shown on the boxart flying past Saturn…



Additionally, I’ve seen pix of a large (8’?) Japanese garage kit – I’ll post links to this tomorrow also



*UNKNOWN*



This site features a dead link whose “title” makes reference to Draco and ONI Seaview models – I’ve heard of neither of these

http://users.senet.com.au/~jammer/voyage/voylinks.htm



Anyone have others to add?



David Winfrey


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Deboer Hulls used to also offer an 80" TV Seaview fiberglass kit for about $1600. It is now OOP.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

There's also a very interesting resin kit originally done in Japan by Wave I think which has been recast a lot on e-bay lately. It's the TV version, the contours are different from a lot of the other sub models but it looks nice--might be closer to the 17 1/2 foot "surface" Seaview miniature than some of the other releases.

I'm still waiting for an accurate Seaview, and Flying Sub...


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

My favorite Seaview kit remains the one produced by ************* back in the early 90's. Here are a couple of shots of mine...


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

jbond said:


> I'm still waiting for an accurate Seaview, and Flying Sub...


See "Lubliner Seaview" thread, post #47.


----------



## trekkist (Oct 31, 2002)

Addendum:

IN PRODUCTION

Beboer hulls Seaview buildup article
http://jimschultz.home.att.net/sub/sub.html

Rebellion Creations TV nose modification kit (for PL kit) (includes flying sub)
http://groups.msn.com/InfinityReach/rebellioncreations.msnw

(or actually, to be found on:
http://groups.msn.com/InfinityReach/rebellioncreations.msnw?Page=2

http://home.cshore.com/bucwheat/repl.htm

Skyhook Models TV nose mod kit (for PL) (includes flying sub)
http://skyhookmodels.com/seaview.htm

TO BE ISSUED

25 & 1/2 inch, 1/192 scale builtup, prepainted with digital “ping” 
This is to be a model of the 17’ SFX version – TV nose – with operating flying sub bay doors, detailed interior and a 2 & 1/4 inch flying sub. Done digitally from original props. Eventually to be found at
Highliners.org
(so said by Super7, on which board I’ve forgotten, sorry)

OUT OF PRODUCTION

A quote from Issue 1 of Frederick L. Barr’s fanzine Seaview Soundings

“None of the Japanese kits were as accurate as the Aurora kits. Midori released an entire series of models of the Seaview in many different sizes. the first kit, no. 004, was twelve inches in length and was battery operated with a tiny Flying Sub that fit into the observation nose. A larger kit, no. 022, sixteen inches in length, and motorized, also featured the Flying Sub. Two smaller kits – no. 089, eight inches in length, and no. 099, six inches in length, were rubber-band powered. Another Japanese company, Union, re-issued the twelve inch and the six inch kits together in one set in 1987; this kit is still widely available [NOTE: ON EBAY]. Midori’s kits were out of proportion and the emphasis, as with so many Japanese kits of this sort, was on action features rather than accuracy.

Yet another Japanese company, Kogure, brought out a series of Seaview model kits. These appear more inspired by the REMCO toy submarine [NOTE: OF THE 1960s...BIG, FAT AND YELLOW] than the original sub. In fact, the kits look exactly like the toy! One...was ten inches...the other thirteen...The box illustration for the larger kit is highly amusing, featuring two figures in the observation nose who are so large that the Seaview appears tiny in size.”

Barr also mentions a garage kit by OzShop in Japan, which he’s never seen (nor have I), and “tiny die-cast models of the Seaview and Flying Sub in white metal” by Comet Miniatures of England.

The space-ship like “Seaview” I mentioned the other day was by Doyusha of Japan. Don’t know its release date or size; box text is all in Japanese. It comes up from time to time on Ebay, and looks quite nice...but NOTHING like the Seaview.

David Winfrey


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Didn't this thread used to be longer?...


----------



## Martin Dressler (Jan 9, 2005)

If I'm not mistaken Chuck, you're thinking of the "Lubliner Seaview" thread.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Federation Models also sells a 23" TV-version resin kit in his Comet kit section, at $165. Not sure if it's one of the above-mentioned.


----------



## bil4miller (Jul 30, 1999)

My favorite Seaview is the one-off Ed Miraeki / FX Minatures 8-1/2' TV version that featured a lite control room. Been waiting for that one to show up on eBay







or a PIH auction. 

Sometime ago I did see a recasted 24" Lubliner Seaview on eBay







. What's funny is that I traded emails with the auction winner and found out that the "recaster" casted up the observation nose girders for this kit but left the nose solid.

Also note that a recasted OZ Shop Seaview kit was a fixture on ebay for many years.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Interesting how all you have to do is type the word ebay here and it automatically links to ebay, even if you're not intending it to link to ebay or any particlular ebay auction that might be on ebay. ebay. ebay.








ebay.





Dinsdale.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

What about weBay, what does that do?

... Nothing, apparently. Hope Hank is getting a penny or two from eBay every time we type eBay or eBay is really getting a lot of free publicity!


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

John P said:


> Dinsdale.


If this is the obscure reference I think it is ...then, I've nailed my head to the coffee table.


ebay



John O.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

You guys mention a oz shop seaview. well myself and my xpartner did have an oz shop seaview as well as a few other things from oz shop like baby wheems from Batteries Not Included....anyway the oz shop SV is 24" long four window, with interior ,flying sub and bay, and remarkably, it resembles the seaview later offered by a certain garage kit retailer/manufacturer.

Then there is the little 6" seaview my xpartner sent off to another model maker to build as I already had too much on my plate....thing that made me mad is that my xpartner gave him all the credit for the piece. The other guy assembled it and added windows, and should have been credited as well.
My xpartner still sells em on WeBay with alot of other recasts...wish he had a better set of morals.
William


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

^^^ Sorry to hear that William. 

If all that was recast, you could always sell some yourself and undo a little of the damage...


----------



## TMLindsey (Nov 23, 1999)

A long time ago, I was sent the pattern parts of a 6" Seaview, that this other modeler was supposed to do, to finish and detail. I threw out everything but the clear acrylic tube for the body. Then I re-sculpted all of the other pieces, which is simply and totally true.

What irritates me is this other guy, who made the original discarded pieces, still insists on taking credit for the model wherever he can. Even though he has plenty of fine work in his own portfolio and doesn't need to take credit for mine.

Tim L.


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 28, 2004)

_Admiral Nelson, locked thread ahead!_

Full reverse!


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Carson Dyle said:


> My favorite Seaview kit remains the one produced by ************* back in the early 90's. Here are a couple of shots of mine...


If one was trying to locate the Paul
Lubliner Seaview kit what was his
company name and where would be a 
good place to look for it?

Fortress


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

try unobtainium.com :tongue:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

The name of Paul's "company" was Highliners, but I don't think it exists anymore (he used to maintain a website, but I was unable to locate it).

Sales for Paul's _Seaview_ kit were not what he had hoped, and as a result very few were produced. I have no idea where you'd find one now.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

These are the three that I have,from left to right,Lubliner,MiM,OZ Shop.


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

Not a kit, but a metal 'replica' of the Seaview

http://www.productenterprise.com/irwinallen.html

Jim


----------



## Super 7 (Aug 14, 2004)

*Seaview*

To all interested: I am still "plugging" away at a 25 5/8" exact scale model of the 17 foot "Flying Sub Version" Seaview and Flying Sub. 

MOST UNFORTUNATELY, two young men have died while working on the computerization of the contours of said models. The first, sadly of suicide at age 28 some two years ago, the second having never smoked, of lung cancer at age 39 this past September ('05) just after the nose section and decking molds were CNC machined. 

What I've personally endured is absolutely nothing compared with what those poor fellows had to deal with. However, as with the "Mission of the Seaview," I remain undaunted and have found last November, a most suitably skilled individual who is finishing up ALL of the computer work as I write this.

All parties interested are invited to E-mail me at: [email protected]. I will be most pleased to provide an update WITH IMAGES of the FDM prototype and the tooling as of last August. IT IS HAPPENING!!!!

PKL


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Super 7 said:


> To all interested: I am still "plugging" away at a 25 5/8" exact scale model of the 17 foot "Flying Sub Version" Seaview and Flying Sub.


Great news.



Super 7 said:


> MOST UNFORTUNATELY, two young men have died while working on the computerization of the contours of said models.


Not so great news.

Hang in there, Paul. I've no doubt the final product will be worth the wait (if not the aforementioned loss).


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

portland182 said:


> Not a kit, but a metal 'replica' of the Seaview
> 
> http://www.productenterprise.com/irwinallen.html
> 
> Jim


It's only 10 inches long. the flying sub is probably only a quarter inch long/wide. Hardly bigger than a woman's vibrator,


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

That episode must've been on cable.

Huzz


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Old_McDonald said:


> It's only 10 inches long. the flying sub is probably only a quarter inch long/wide. Hardly bigger than a woman's vibrator,



eh..voyage to the bottom of...what?

:tongue:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Presents promising cross-marketing possibilities


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

RogueJ said:


> eh..voyage to the bottom of...what?
> 
> :tongue:


Ahem....uh....when it comes to the Seaview....*SIZE MATTERS :thumbsup: :dude: *


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

I have a really nice 32" Seaview that is vac-formed with a resin flying sub that I want to add the cotrol room ect...to but its on the "one of these days" shelf.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

My hats off to anyone who can complete that model. I've heard horror stories about it. I was never good with Vac-formed kits.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

bil4miller said:


> My favorite Seaview is the one-off Ed Miraeki / FX Minatures 8-1/2' TV version that featured a lite control room. Been waiting for that one to show up on eBay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In regards to the recasted 24 Lubliner
SEAVIEW submarine bil4miller who was
the recaster?

Fortress


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

falcondesigns said:


> These are the three that I have,from left to right,Lubliner,MiM,OZ Shop.


Falcon was the Lubliner
SEAVIEW movie kit unassambled 
when you originally purcahsed it?

Is the photo you are showing of
the Lubliner movie version a
recast?

Fortress


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Thanks for calling in Paul!!!

I emailed Paul early January 06 and he showed me some fantastic 'work in progress' and tooling pictures of his Seaview project. He also informed of the death of his work colleagues; in light of such tragedy I am glad to hear there seems to be some better news and relief for him. I didn't post any of this info/pictures on this board as per Paul's instructions - but he's gone public now, so I for one am very hopeful the project will come to fruition. 

PS: aw' what the heck... when I told Paul that I much much prefer the 8-window Seaview, he said he feels the same way... 'though to keep everyone happy, I think he's working on both. Cheers, Fox!


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

I agree Fox. My preference has always been the original 8 window design. It just looks sleeker to me, IMHO. Great news if Paul does both. I just hope I have an opportunity to purchase one and of course can afford it.

Rogue


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Hey Foxtrot,

Is that true? Is Paul really thinking of doing
both Movie and TV versions of the SEAVIEW?

I personally feel like I missed out on one of
the best Seaview replicas every made.To be given another chance,for others to be given another chance
at getting a Lubliner SEAVIEW
would be just amazing.

Fortress


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

G'day Fortress. Yes, it's true. It was clearly evident from the tooling pictures he showed me that the TV series 4-window version is definitely in the works. I then asked him whether the 8-window movie version was also on the cards, and he replied, I quote: " that is the reason why any of this work is being done in the first place..." and also said that he much prefers the 8-window version himself.

I conceed the comments of others that 'seeing is believing, this project has been going on for some time etc.' However, if we are to take Paul for his word (I do) with the evidence he showed me, I reckon it's just a matter of time before it will all be ready (barring some other unforeseen mishap).

Rogue, me and Paul reckon the reason why the 8-window version is 'nicer' has to do with mathematical proportions and symmetry. I think the 8-windows have an inherent balance and symmetry much like why a Mondrian painting is a masterpiece, whereas that is 'missing' in the 4-window version (that's just my IMHO!). Cheers, Fox.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks for the reply FOXTROT that is really good news!

I think that his SEAVIEW'S are right on the money, I only wish that
someone could get the other IA kits as on point as point as Paul's
work.

Fortress


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Hey,Fortress,the sub I have was cast by me from an original order we did for Paul in 1997-98?It is not a recast.I worked at Streamline Pictures at the time and we did kits from Speed Racer,Mortal Kombat,Heavy Metal and others.


----------



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

trekkist said:


> Addendum:
> 
> IN PRODUCTION
> http://jimschultz.home.att.net/sub/sub.html
> ...


For that Rebellion conversion it states "Resin TV version (with FS-1) and Neptune SSBN conversion sets for the Aurora/Polar Lights Seaview kit", - What's the 'Neptune'? 

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

The Rebellion Creations resin Seaview parts are a lot of work but can give a nice result:

http://culttvman.com/dave_hussey_s_seview.html

Carson - your Lubliner Seaview looks very nice. The pictures you have posted suggest that the bow / window area is sleeker and more streamlined than it appears on the Aurora / PL version of that ship. I had always preferred the TV version of the sub because I thought its bow looked sleeker but after seeing your pictures, I may have to amend that opinion.

Huzz


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hi Guys. I e-mailed Paul and he sent me some cool pics of his Seaview. All I can say is that its worth the wait and has to be the BEST Seaview ever!Although I am currently working on/off my lunar sub, I for one cannot Wait for Paul to get these out!!!!!!!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

beatlepaul said:


> Hi Guys. I e-mailed Paul and he sent me some cool pics of his Seaview. All I can say is that its worth the wait and has to be the BEST Seaview ever!


Yep! I hear the same thing about Polar Lights 1/350th TOS Enterprise!

... Oh wait... That isn't a real, existing model either.

The Seaview might be the best once and if it ships.

Seems like you have little choice but to wait.

The prototype pics are from August. Someone has been working on the computer modeling work since November.

Yet we have no details yet as too an idea when the completed prototype of either version will be finished, let alone a potential ship date, etc.

I understand the problems Mr. Lubliner outlined, but "touch-up" computer modeling of an almost complete prototype should not be taking so long if the new computer guy started in November.

Mr. Lubliner's skills are incredible. He's a consumate artist. But we've gone a long long time with literally years passing and still no ship date.

Constant talk(from us, not from Mr. Lubliner who - to his credit - has not made any promises as to dates, etc) as if the model will be shipping tommorrow is very frustrating to read considering the amount of time passed.

Again, I have the utmost respect for Mr. Lubliner's skills as an artist.

But let's get realistic guys and realize this thing is not coming out anytime soon - at least in terms of weeks, probably months or longer.

If we were within less then a few months of the release date we'd already know the release date.

Hope I'm mistaken and it ships next month, but let's put it in perspective.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Does anyone know what the ballpark price of the Lubliner Seaview may be?

Another consideration is the upcoming Product Enterprise Seaview offering. It will be fairly small, but it may dilute some of the potential market for the Lubliner product if it makes it out of the gate first.

Huzz


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I recently bought a 16" Japanese model of the motion picture Seaview. Neat as it has the seperate windows molded into the front unlike the old Aurora kit where you painted in the cross-supports.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Is this the Midori one or something accurate?

There was a REALLY interesting photo in a banner ad on the Monsters in Motion website home page for the Product Enterprise Seaview. I have no idea where it came from but it looked like a very accurate view of the Flying Sub-version Seaview, not the Oz Shop buildup shot that PE and FABGear has been using (although when you click on the ad to get to the PE Seaview page on the MIM site it's just the Oz Shop buildup shot again). I've never seen this shot before (and it seems to have disappeared from the site) but it makes me very curious. I've heard that the PE Irwin Allen diecasts will not look at all like the prototype photos we've been seeing and are supposed to be super-accurate--we'll see.

When I talked to ************* at Comic Con he said he thought the Seaviews would go for about $150, which is a great price. Of course that was a few years ago...


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Around $150? I know that's a dated quote as you say but it sounds like the final price might be something I could go for.

Huzz


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Anyone recognize this image?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Dave Hussey said:


> Carson - your Lubliner Seaview looks very nice. The pictures you have posted suggest that the bow / window area is sleeker and more streamlined than it appears on the Aurora / PL version of that ship. I had always preferred the TV version of the sub because I thought its bow looked sleeker but after seeing your pictures, I may have to amend that opinion.


The profile of the eight-windowed Seaview is considerably sleeker and more streamlined than the Flying Sub version IMO – and Lubliner really nailed the contours. Much as I love the Flying Sub, the “refitted” bow loses something in the translation.



jbond said:


> Anyone recognize this image?


That could be Dennis DeBoar's Seaview -- or Dave Merriman's, or Ed Miarecki's, or Lunar Models' for that matter. Given the size of the posted image it's kinda hard to tell.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2006)

Lovely Seaview model and a great stand.

Paul sent me some pics too of his models. I sure hope he's able to bring them to market. They are beautiful.

Barry


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Dear Carson
you know how to torture us....!!! I am green with Seaview envy. Love those photos (please post more...).
I reckon the 4-window version has lost that 'Mondrian aesthetics' (and sleekness I agree) which is inherent in the 8-window version. Nothin' beats Paul's artistry when it comes to the Seaview, I hope I have one in my lifetime... Fox.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Lovely pics Carson!

Mr. Lubliner can rest assured that I will definitely be getting one of his subs if they are anything like carson's pictures. The sooner they hit the market the better!

Huzz

And that stand is way cool too!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I have really grown to appreciate the 8 window version of the Seaview. I still love the Flying Sub Version though. I grew up watching the re runs of the Color episodes of voyage,Only later on discovering how much better the first season black and white episodes are. If Paul offered both I would have to get one of each! It's almost like the Gemini 12 and Jupiter Two. I actually like the design of the Gemini 12 better, Larger viewports, no pretenton of a lower deck etc. Paul, GET THOSE SEAVIEWS TO US SOON!!!!PLEASE!!!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

FoxTrot said:


> I am green with Seaview envy. Love those photos (please post more...).


Thanx Fox.

I added a couple of shots to My Gallery.


----------



## user1127 (Jun 11, 2002)

*RE: R/C Seaview*

Damn! I'm so, so sorry I had to sell my 'One and Only' 57" Merriman Seaview...to that guy in California...that sold it to MonstersInMotion.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I just got a new Oz Shop seaview from ebay.
I see Monsters in Motion has a three foot seaview coming out in december 2007.
I already ordered mine.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> I recently bought a 16" Japanese model of the motion picture Seaview. Neat as it has the seperate windows molded into the front unlike the old Aurora kit where you painted in the cross-supports.





jbond said:


> Is this the Midori one or something accurate?


Sorry, didn't notice the question earlier.

It's a Doyusha.

Some people who haven't seen the actual model but only the cover art have criticised the kit, but it is actually fairly accurate. 

It's not like the Seaview cartoon picture on the box but looks to be extremely accurate except for the fact that it has some screw mounts on the bottom so that the ship can be opened and reclosed to change a battery that powers a control room light.

The screw hole mount can be removed however, making her dead on.

These things are so rare though I don't plan on doing that until I can buy some RTV rubber and resin and copy the parts. I find mine on an old web page that the guy hadn't touched so long he forgot he had the kit! It doesn't appear on.


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Chuck,
Could you possibly post some pictures of your Doyusha kit? I would like to take a look at this kit.

Rogue


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Sure, will have to find my adapter and recharge the battery but as soon as I can do that I'll post a few.


----------



## JamesC (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello all,

I am after the Monsters in Motion 24 Seaview Kit, is this kit still available to buy somewhere? I’ve looked around but can’t see it anywhere.


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

I've had an original Oz Zhop Seaview for quite a few years...built, but only primed. It is a nice model, and the ingenious magnet arrangement for holding the flying sub in its hangar was a great feature. It was made in resin, but with thin-walled parts that assembled like a plastic kit.

I'm not a Seaview expert by any means, but this one was the best on the market at that time. Moebius will surpass it, for certain.

Lee


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I have the Oz kit also,I prefer the Lubliner,which I am working on now.Alexander


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Just bumping this up for Rhino who seeks info on a japanese union seaview


----------



## Orne (Feb 23, 1999)

Read the past remarks when this was bumped. The solid and clear bow/control TV version conv. sets are still available:
http://groups.msn.com/InfinityReach/rebellioncreations.msnw?Page=2

The 'Neptune' conv. set is based on the USN version seen in several episodes:
http://groups.msn.com/InfinityReach/rebellioncreations.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=358
http://groups.msn.com/InfinityReach/rebellioncreations.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=535


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

JamesC said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am after the Monsters in Motion 24 Seaview Kit, is this kit still available to buy somewhere? I’ve looked around but can’t see it anywhere.


James...I see no way to PM or E-mail you
I so happen to have one...not buildt. I got it on a trade from MIM the owner at a Wonderfest.
It is a very nice kit... clean casting(s) throughout.
I may consider putting it on the market.... to rather me to buy an build the new Moebius kit.

E-mail me off this board... here...
[email protected]


----------

